

Introducing Appirater for Android - zemariamm
http://zemariamm.posterous.com/introducing-appirater-for-android

======
s3graham
It seems like a nice enough idea, but uh, "App Pirater"? I think a rename
might be required.

~~~
zemariamm
Lool So true :) I agree with you 100%, however only developers will know that
name :) No harm in that and more credits are given to Arash Payan who came up
with the idea

------
veeti
The original: <http://arashpayan.com/blog/2009/09/07/presenting-appirater/>

------
Wilduck
I wouldn't mind seeing this pop up in my apps, especially if it provided me
with some sort of in-app reward for reviewing...

------
pbsurf
Perhaps a strip that appears, e.g., in place of the ad in the screenshot would
be less annoying to the user.

~~~
zemariamm
nice idea, less intrusive for sure

